# help! chinese praying mantis ooth.



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

hi, i need abit of help, i have been given a chinese praying mantis ooth but have never kept praying matis before so don't really know what i need to do to get it to hatch and how to care for the nymphs when they hatch. 

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

anybody


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

stick it to the inside of a swttie jar..your need medium to keep humidity up in the jar..mist every now and then.soon as it hatches(4 weeks) your need frute flys..and plenty of them.a chinese mantis ooth can hatch 100s..heres chinese mantis ooth hatching on me.there was about 250.after 48hours 60% had died..thats what happens with this species..alot will hatch and alot will die over 48hours.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I had 100's and 100's hatch out. Like macro junky has said you will lose probably 1/2 within the first few days. I left them all together and fed them very heavily on fruit fly, micro crickets and aphids and they ate each other as well (survial of the fittest) . I seperated them into small plastic partycups when they got to about 3/4in.

Jar with chinese ooth (with mesh covering removed)


----------

